# Was wäre wenn...



## Gruffin_Bay (13. April 2016)

*Was wäre wenn...*

...es eine Konkurenzfirma gegeben hätte, die 1970 neben Intel einen 3-Bit Prozessor herausgebraucht hätte?


----------



## ColorMe (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*

Dann wäre ich heute unsterblich.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*

3bit? Extrem selten genutztes Format ...


----------



## Gruffin_Bay (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*

Ich würde mir eigentlich eine fachliche Antwort hören, ob 3-Bit-Systeme laufen könnten (24, 48, 96 usw. Bit)


----------



## Stryke7 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*



Gruffin_Bay schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eigentlich eine fachliche Antwort hören, ob 3-Bit-Systeme laufen könnten (24, 48, 96 usw. Bit)



Theoretisch ja, wobei ein 3bit Adressraum natürlich winzig ist.  Damit kannst du entsprechend maximal 8bit Speicher verwalten ...    mit 8bit Speichern kommen vermutlich die meisten Taschenrechner nicht aus. 

Mit 24,48 und 96 bit hingegen könnte man was anfangen, wobei eine 96bit Architektur gigantisch groß wäre. 


Aktuell liegen die normierten Standards bei 32, 64 und 80bit. Das sind relativ praktische Größen.


----------



## Gruffin_Bay (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*

Gebe es denn theoretisch Vorteile die daraus erwachsen?

Im Allgemeinen: Was genau bezweckt man eigentlich mit dieser 2er Potenzierung von Architekturen?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*



Gruffin_Bay schrieb:


> Gebe es denn theoretisch Vorteile die daraus erwachsen?
> 
> Im Allgemeinen: Was genau bezweckt man eigentlich mit dieser 2er Potenzierung von Architekturen?



Woraus? Aus einer 3bit Architektur?  Hmm sie wäre sehr klein und einfach zu bauen,  aber eben auch sehr wenig leistungsfähig. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deine Frage danach richtig verstehe ...


----------



## Gruffin_Bay (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*

Ich meine das die momentanen Standarts sich alle von 2-Bit ableiten lassen... also quasi 2 hoch 2 = 8 Bit.

2 hoch 3=16
2 hoch 4=32
usw.

Ich meine, würde es nicht auch Sinn machen, zum Beispiel um kleine Leistungserweiterungen zum kleinen Preis zu bekommen, also von 64 auf 70 Bit, die Architekturen nur geringfügig zu vergrößern?

EDIT: Ja, ich habe Spaß daran solange Sätze zu schreiben ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*



Gruffin_Bay schrieb:


> 2 hoch 2 = 8 Bit.
> 2 hoch 3=16
> 2 hoch 4=32
> usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechne noch mal nach ... 


Gruffin_Bay schrieb:


> Ich meine, würde es nicht auch Sinn machen, zum Beispiel um kleine Leistungserweiterungen zum kleinen Preis zu bekommen, also von 64 auf 70 Bit, die Architekturen nur geringfügig zu vergrößern?


Hm,  da haut aber was nicht hin  Von 64 auf 70bit ist keine "kleine" Erweiterung.

2^64 =        18.446.744.073.709.551.616
2^70 = 1.180.591.620.717.411.303.424

Die Architektur wäre (2^70)7(2^64)=2^6= 64 mal so groß ... 


Um aber auf deine Frage einzugehen: Eine Verdoppelung hat den Vorteil, dass sich alte Systeme vernünftig migrieren lassen. Wenn du immer nur Speicherbereiche/Bandbreiten/...  verdoppelst, kannst du relativ gut ein bereits existierendes Betriebssystem darauf ausführen und ihm beibringen, dass ein Speicherbereich nun Platz für zwei Zahlen hat,  oder sonstwas. 

Mit anderen Faktoren ist das nicht so schön einfach.


----------



## Gruffin_Bay (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was wäre wenn...*

Ok, danke für die schöne Erklärung 

meinen Rechenfehler habe ich bemerkt... 2 hoch 2=4 .....


----------

